# κάνα ή κανά;



## pidyo (Nov 28, 2012)

Δεν είμαι βέβαιος πώς προκύπτει ο τονισμός της συντετμημένης μορφής του ουδετέρου της αντωνυμίας κανείς. Στα λεξικά δεν το βρίσκω. Το γκουγκλ δεν βοηθάει, καθώς η αναζήτηση για "κανά" δίνει πολλές Μελίνες. Στην ίδια τη λεξιλογία υπερτερεί κατά πολύ το κάνα έναντι του κανά, το οποίο όμως δεν έχει αμελητέο αριθμό παραδειγμάτων. Η φωνολογία δεν βοηθάει: «κάνα δυο» αλλά «έχεις κανά τσιγαράκι;». Ξέρει κανείς επίσημη πρόταση για τον «ορθό» τονισμό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

Εγώ το ακούω ή "κάνα" ή άτονο και ενωμένο με την επόμενη λέξη, όπως στο "έχεις κανατσιγαράκι;".


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2012)

..
ΛΚΝ:
*κάνας* [kánas & kanas] & *κάνα* [kána & kana] όταν δεν αναφερόμαστε στον ενικό αριθμό ή για το ουδέτερο γένος αντων. αόρ. : (προφ.) κανένας: _Aς πάει ~ άλλος· εγώ είμαι κουρασμένος. Δεν είναι ~ χαζός. Λες να τηλεφώνησε ~ Γιώργος; Kάνα γιατρουδάκι θα τον εξέτασε._ (έκφρ.) _κάνα δυο* (τρεις)_. 
[< κανενός (γεν. του κανένας) > κανός με απλολ. [neno > no] και υποχωρ. κατά τα άλλα αοριστολογικά, π.χ.: κάποτε· αποβ. του -ς που είναι χαρακτηριστικό του αρσ.] 

Για κάνα τσιγαράκι (και καναναπτηράκι), εκεί. :)


----------



## pidyo (Nov 28, 2012)

daeman said:


> ..
> ΛΚΝ:


Εχμ, ο λόγος που ρώτησα ήταν ότι είχα κοιτάξει στο ΛΚΝ και δεν το είχα δει το λήμμα. :blush:


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2012)

Ναι, δεν βγαίνει αμέσως, κι εγώ με αναζήτηση για "κανα" το βρήκα, ξεφυλλίζοντας τις πέντε σελίδες αποτελεσμάτων για να διαπιστώσω ότι έχει λήμμα στο «κάνας».


----------



## meidei (Nov 28, 2012)

Συνήθως το αφήνω άτονο, αφού 9 στις 10 φορές δεν αποτελεί από μόνο του τονική ομάδα. Κττγμ, έτσι πρέπει να κάνουμε και με το "από" κλπ.


----------



## Themis (Nov 28, 2012)

Ως προς την προφορά, συμφωνώ με τον Ελληγεννή. Ως προς τον τονισμό στη γραφή, είμαι εναντίον της σχετικοκρατίας και του όπως το ακούει ο καθένας. Ή πάμε σε άλλο σύστημα τονισμού (και μόνο του Πετρούνια έχει λογική βάση και είναι συστηματικό) ή μένουμε σ' αυτό όπου βρισκόμαστε, οπότε πάντα "κάνας/ κάνα".


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με αυτό που λέει ο Θέμης, αλλά για το *κάνα δυο* που έχουν ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ υπάρχει ήδη το *καναδυό*.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με την Πετροβασίλη που συμφωνεί με την Παπασταύρου που συμφωνεί με τη Γιαδικιάρογλου.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με την Πετροβασίλη που συμφωνεί με την Παπασταύρου που συμφωνεί με τη Γιαδικιάρογλου.



Έχω πεθάνει στα γέλια! Καλέ, είστε πολύ ωραία ατμόσφαιρα!:lol:


----------



## Themis (Nov 28, 2012)

Ατμόσφαιρα και όμορφη είναι, αλί! σπανία
πλην όμως ανευρίσκεται εις την Λεξιλογία. 

Υ.Γ. Μπέρνι, μισές δουλειές κάνεις. Παρέλειψες να μας πεις αν η Γιαδικιάρογλου (με την οποία συμφωνεί η Παπασταύρου με την οποία συμφωνεί η Πετροβασίλη) συμφωνεί με σένα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 28, 2012)

κάνα ή κανα, μα ποτέ Κανά ούτε Κανά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

Themis said:


> Υ.Γ. Μπέρνι, μισές δουλειές κάνεις. Παρέλειψες να μας πεις αν η Γιαδικιάρογλου (με την οποία συμφωνεί η Παπασταύρου με την οποία συμφωνεί η Πετροβασίλη) συμφωνεί με σένα.




Η Γιαδικιάρογλου συνήθως συμφωνεί με την Μπέρνι.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η Γιαδικιάρογλου συνήθως συμφωνεί με την Μπέρνι.



Άλλωστε έχουμε και τα δοκουμέντα που το αποδεικνύουν, βεβαίως βεβαίως.


----------



## drag (Apr 27, 2016)

*μια μικρή συνεισφορά εις το εμείς*



pidyo said:


> Δεν είμαι βέβαιος πώς προκύπτει ο τονισμός της συντετμημένης μορφής του ουδετέρου της αντωνυμίας κανείς. Στα λεξικά δεν το βρίσκω. Το γκουγκλ δεν βοηθάει, καθώς η αναζήτηση για "κανά" δίνει πολλές Μελίνες. Στην ίδια τη λεξιλογία υπερτερεί κατά πολύ το κάνα έναντι του κανά, το οποίο όμως δεν έχει αμελητέο αριθμό παραδειγμάτων. Η φωνολογία δεν βοηθάει: «κάνα δυο» αλλά «έχεις κανά τσιγαράκι;». Ξέρει κανείς επίσημη πρόταση για τον «ορθό» τονισμό;



Χαίρετε φίλοι μου,

για περιπτώσεις όπως το καναδυό, βλπ τεκμηρίωση εδώ: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/corpora/corpora/search.html?lq=καναδυό

για το μεταξύ των κανά και κάνα διαμφισβητούμενο, βλπ επίσης εδώ:http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...orpora/search.html?lq=κάνα&ts=p&dq=&lemq=Κανά

κι εδώ:http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...orpora/search.html?lq=κάνα&ts=p&dq=&lemq=Κάνα

συμπερασματικά λοιπόν η Πύλη προκρίνει το κάνα ως σωστό.

Χαίρετε και πάλι


----------

